# Greenwood Miss amber Coke for sale



## jays emporium (Oct 12, 2011)

I have listed a bunch of embossed Coke bottles and ACL sodas on ebay this week.  Yesterday was one cent listing day so I got my money's worth.  This is a link to my auctions.
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/jays-emporium/m.html?_trkparms=65%253A1%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1&rt=nc&_adv=1&_dmd=1&_in_kw=1&_ipg=50&_sop=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=3

 One of the bottles is an amber Coca Cola from Greenwood Mississippi that has a lot of extra embossing.  It says Wright's C E W.  Does anyone know anything about this bottle?
 Please look at my auctions if you are interested in Coca Cola and ACL soda bottles.  Thanks.
 Jay


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a fairly common mississippi bottle. They are not rare but do come up often as far as Miss. straight sides go. There are about 20 different verisons of that bottle in amber , aqua, blue, and clear. I have 9 different ones myself. The really hard to get and rare Wrights bottles are the ones that have C. E. Wright Ice and Coal Co. in block letters and have Coca-Cola in Script on the back.


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 12, 2011)

pic 1


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 12, 2011)

The aqua ones are blank on the back. The amber one on the left has Nervo-Kola on the back and the one on the right has Coca-Cola on the back.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd like to get one of those Nervo-Kolas.


> ORIGINAL:  beith_2005
> 
> The aqua ones are blank on the back. The amber one on the left has Nervo-Kola on the back and the one on the right has Coca-Cola on the back.


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 13, 2011)

Other than that the one I've got I've only seen one other and it was beat up pretty good.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Clifton.  Maybe I overpaid for that bottle at $25. but it has a bid so will be going to a new home one way or another.
 Jay


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 13, 2011)

You did fine on the price. They usually sell between $25 and $75 depending on condition and which version it is. The ones with the large W on the bottom usually sell better from what i've seen.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_jMBh7GCYo

 Where's that little kid who's always asking about Mississippi bottles?


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

_YOU TALKIN' TO ME?????[8|][8|]_


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I think he means me...


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> No, I think he means me...


 ROFL...


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> No, I think he means me...


 _GEE,WHEELAH..............I HAD NO IDEA YOU WERE INTERESTED IN BOTTLES FROM MY GREAT STATE!!!!...[8|][8D][8D][]_


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would that be the Great State of CONFUSION ??[8|][:-][X(][&o][][>:][:'(][8D][][&:][][][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill take Mississippi over NJ any time....[:-][:-][:-]...............and im not confused constantly...................._just about 75% of the time[8|][:-][>:][&:][8D][][][][]_


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Ill take Mississippi over NJ any time....[:-][:-][:-]...............and im not confused constantly...................._just about 75% of the time[8|][:-][>:][&:][8D][][][][]_


 You should spend a week here at the shore, then decide....[8D]


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

i avoid going that for north[8D]...................think ill go to Biloxi if i want a beach................even if it is full of jellyfish[8|][][]........................how big is Paterson??[8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jimbo, we should be glad he ain't got no TV... Otherwise he might've seen "Jersey Shore"... [:-]


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^you remind me every day why i dont leave Mississippi..[:-][:-][:-]....................and did they really have to put 4 s's and 2 p's in Mississippi??[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_jMBh7GCYo
> 
> Where's that little kid who's always asking about Mississippi bottles?


 oh,and whats the videa about??[8|]...........ive got dial up and it aint worth the trouble[:'(][:'(][]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 14, 2011)

Paterson is the third largest city in NJ.


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

too big for me...............our population is 8,000..[8|][8|]


----------

